
Ask HN: Analytics for python web app - Kpourdeilami
Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;m using Mixpanel to track the requests made to my API endpoints to track usage and calculate the users&#x27; monthly bills but the network calls to Mixpanel&#x27;s API increases the request processing time significantly.<p>Currently, I&#x27;m leaning towards setting up Kafka behind a VPN and writing to it than having an event consumer transfer the Kafka buffer to Mixpanel every 15 minutes.<p>I was wondering if this is the correct approach or any analytics solutions exist out there that already do this so I don&#x27;t have to make it from scratch?<p>Thanks
======
tixocloud
Hi there,

What's your billing model like? Is it time-based or hit-based?

~~~
Kpourdeilami
It's time-based. For example, if a request takes 1 second to process then the
user will be charged 1000 * (millisecond price)

~~~
tixocloud
Was there any reason why you went with Mixpanel? For accuracy purposes, I
reckon it'd be better to go something server side.

~~~
Kpourdeilami
I had used Mixpanel before in building apps and went with it for familiarity.
I agree with you, it seems like building it server-side would be a better
solution

